# cuidado con sus celulares !!! SMS con cargo



## fernandob (Oct 9, 2009)

entren a estas paginas para darse por advertidos .

a mi me paso .
el asunto es que uds. comienzan a recibir mensajes de texto con pubilicidad o tonteras , no les hacen caso PERO ELASUNTO ES QUE ESOS MENSAJES SON CON CARGO PARA UDS. cuando se dan cuenta quedaron sin credito

*http://www.ymipollo.com/~sorginak/143952.el-hijoepu-test-de-la-muerte.html

http://www.ciao.es/Opiniones/Blinko__725137

esta es muy clara :
http://sinbarreras.obolog.com/sms-spam-movil-estafas-enganos-denuncias-344839*


----------



## Chico3001 (Oct 9, 2009)

Afortunadamente en Mexico aun no lo he visto.. aunque no dudo que ya exista una empresa asi....


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 10, 2009)

Pero a que te refieres?
Te envian esos mensajes así porque sí? con una máquina que tiene programados todos los números existentes?

o tienes que picar en una de esas cosas que dicen 
"envia alta al **** y ganaras..."


----------



## KARAPALIDA (Oct 10, 2009)

buenass.

SI yo vi varios casos que una ves que te suscribiste por ejemplo a un horoscopo, no hay forma de darle de baja al servicio, siendo la unica solucion darle de baja a ala linea. 

Ahora esto que te manden un mensaje engañoso y si lo respondes, te das de alta automaticamente, nunca lo vi. Pero estoy seguro que vamos a empesar a tener noticias al respecto. 

Saludos


----------



## elosciloscopio (Oct 10, 2009)

Eso en españa está a la orden del día..
afortunadamente nunca he picado


----------

